# Michigan Knitters



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

I live in Carleton, MI (half way between Detroit and Toledo, OH). Interested in chatting with other Michigan knitters, finding out about Yarn Shops in MI, knitting guilds and anything else pertaining to knitting. I also do basketweaving. Hope to hear from someone or someones soon. Thanks.


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I live in Michigan. I am down in Jonesville on US 12. But use to live closer to Ann Arbor. A small town called Manchester. I belong to a group and we knit and crochet and sew things for schools, the VA and a womans shelter and a County organization. We meet on Wed of evey week and go to lunch every second wed of the month. Most of us buy our yarn at Joanne Fabrics, Hobby Lobby or Walmart. I dotn get around a lot so dont really know of any other yarn shops. Would love to chat with you . Cindy


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I live in Ann Arbor, although I can't recommend either of the LYSs here. I normally go to one in Plymouth if I don't find what I want at JoAnn http://www.miknitboutique.com/ 
Did you get word of the yarn bombing project in Lansing? http://www.miknitboutique.com/


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

I am not a knitter but I live in MI. Durand, between Flint and Lansing just off I69.

Cinny60, I grabbed your graphs! I know I will use them sometime! So cute!

We have a Ben Franklin in our small town of Durand and I buy lots of my crafting items there. I also stop at Hobby Lobby, Joann's and Big Lots for yarn whenever I am in Flint.

I am glad to meet you 3 Michiganders!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning.. I live in Holland, MI and my favorite yarn shop is in Plymouth, MI too. Go there when I visit my daughter who lives in Canton. Would love to have a get together somewhere close with other knitters and crocheters.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, I live between Rockford and Sparta and work at a yarn
shop in Rockford. We have sit n knit every Wed. morning
and evening, look us up JT Stitchery and come join us
we are a friendly, fun loving group especially Wed. pm


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, I live south of Traverse City, there is a Michaels, and a JoAnn's, and a Ben Franklin, close to me, also 2 lys.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Granny8 said:


> Good morning.. I live in Holland, MI and my favorite yarn shop is in Plymouth, MI too. Go there when I visit my daughter who lives in Canton. Would love to have a get together somewhere close with other knitters and crocheters.


Next time you come to Canton, PM me and maybe we can get together. How do the tulips look for the Tulip Festival? I only went once a few years ago, and the blooms were pretty well spent.


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sharonlee, I use to live in Sparta when I was real young. But I do still remember it. I loved when the Rodeo came to town. it was so much fun.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I would be interested in meeting with any one from MI. I live in FL in the winter, will return to Traverse City, end of May.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Next time you come to Canton, PM me and maybe we can get together. How do the tulips look for the Tulip Festival? I only went once a few years ago, and the blooms were pretty well spent.


Tulips will be just fine this year if we can turn off the water works soon


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

What is lys?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

baskets69 said:


> What is lys?


Local Yarn Store (or Shop)


----------



## Carol1042 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, baskets69.
I live in Monroe, MI. and my two youngest daughters live in Carleton.
You'll really like this site. I've gotten wonderful help from members.


----------



## rosebaker98 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, I live in Owosso, Michigan. It is near Flint on one side and Lansing on the other. I can knit, but , mostly crochet. I buy most of my yarn at Walmart here. I would love to write to you on a regular basis. Have a good day.
Rose


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I live along I-94 in the Kalamazoo area


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Greetings!
I live in South Haven, on the shores of Lake Michigan, west of Kalamaoo. I too work at the LYS here. I've been knitting for 50 years and am addicted to socks!! Come visit us and knit with me!!! What is your favorite yarn to knit with???


----------



## cnotta (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi 
I live in ortonville. Southeast of flint. Would also like to chat with other Michiganders. I knit, crochet and and am learning to weave.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

I grewvupnin Benton Harbor. Now I am in Bradonton Florida. Butbhave lived in Aurora Colorado and Chicago. I get to Chicago bauite a bit. I have a daughter living in Chicago.


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

I live in Wyoming, MI. A suburb of Grand Rapids. My husband & I have Whitecaps (Tiger single A team) season tickets. I enjoy the games, but there is a lot of downtime in baseball, so that is where I do a lot of my knitting. Last season while watching the game I made about 25 gifts. This year I am completing a baby blanket & will then start on another project. The ushers & regulars are always comming over to see what I'm working on or how much progress I've made.


----------



## gerrils (Apr 24, 2013)

I live in Wyoming, MI. A suburb of Grand Rapids. My husband & I have Whitecaps (Tiger single A team) season tickets. I enjoy the games, but there is a lot of downtime in baseball, so that is where I do a lot of my knitting. Last season while watching the game I made about 25 gifts. This year I am completing a baby blanket & will then start on another project. The ushers & regulars are always comming over to see what I'm working on or how much progress I've made.


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a friend in Ortonville and I lived in Ortonville 44 years ago. She lives out in the country but I visited her awhile back and she drove me into Ortonville. It has changed alot but the apartment we lived in years ago is still there. It was quite new when we lived there but looks a little run down now.


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

cnotta said:


> Hi
> I live in ortonville. Southeast of flint. Would also like to chat with other Michiganders. I knit, crochet and and am learning to weave.


I replied to this but didn't do it here where you were more apt to see it. Next time I am in Ortonville we'll have to meet up. I am teaching a friend in Ortonville to crochet but she is in NY right now helping her daughter-in-law out after a surgery.

When she gets back we'll have to meet up with you. I would love to meet people on this site from MI!


----------



## B J J (Mar 31, 2013)

rosebaker98 said:


> Hi, I live in Owosso, Michigan. It is near Flint on one side and Lansing on the other. I can knit, but , mostly crochet. I buy most of my yarn at Walmart here. I would love to write to you on a regular basis. Have a good day.
> Rose


Hi, I am in Durand. We should get together one of these days either in Owosso or Durand. Did you go to Owosso school? My husband graduated from there many, many years ago. 1965


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, I live in wayland Michigan, there are a lot of yarn shops in grand rapids that I go to, but I order a lot online too, like Mary maxin or Annie,s attic, knit picks or herrschners.


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

Do any of you ladies go to craft shows in the grand rapids area?


----------



## hanne (Apr 27, 2013)

pacer said:


> I live along I-94 in the Kalamazoo area


I was there just yesterday at cracker barrel having breakfast with my husband.


----------



## bltime (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, I am in Saginaw, and we have a couple of great yarn shops in the area. Let me know if you come up this way, would love to show you the shops here.


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems all of you are aways from me.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi , I am Granker form Livonia, Michigan. Outside Detroit near Ann Arbor.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

sharonlee said:


> Hi, I live between Rockford and Sparta and work at a yarn
> shop in Rockford. We have sit n knit every Wed. morning
> and evening, look us up JT Stitchery and come join us
> we are a friendly, fun loving group especially Wed. pm


Been there. Nice shop.


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I lived in Sparta many years ago. My Mom and Dad both taught there


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

HI, I'm home in Michigan, came home to really cool weather!!!, but glad to be back in Michigan. I live in Kingsley MI, near Traverse City, let me know if you want to get together. Will be here until October.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

wildwood42 said:


> HI, I'm home in Michigan, came home to really cool weather!!!, but glad to be back in Michigan. I live in Kingsley MI, near Traverse City, let me know if you want to get together. Will be here until October.


Welcome back to Michigan. I have never been to the Traverse City area. I hear it is beautiful up there. It got up to 87 degrees last week so the cool spell is a brief welcome before more heat hits us.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I'm way over here in St. Clair County at the base of the Thumb.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

susankschutz said:


> I'm way over here in St. Clair County at the base of the Thumb.


Do you ever go to the Tom Severson, gospel,weekend at Sebawaing, in August? Its wonderful Thumb Gospel music.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

pacer said:


> Welcome back to Michigan. I have never been to the Traverse City area. I hear it is beautiful up there. It got up to 87 degrees last week so the cool spell is a brief welcome before more heat hits us.


Thanks, its 70's here today and overcast, been really nice tho'.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone take the free classes from Craftys? There is one on tonight, Johnny Vasquez, does it. New stitch a day is what I also get. Really great site.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

wildwood42 said:


> Do you ever go to the Tom Severson, gospel,weekend at Sebawaing, in August? Its wonderful Thumb Gospel music.


No I haven't. My husband and I did some robotics work at a plant up there, though. That's about 2+ hours north of us.

We also have a 2nd home north of Atlanta in Montmorency County.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

wildwood42 said:


> Does anyone take the free classes from Craftys? There is one on tonight, Johnny Vasquez, does it. New stitch a day is what I also get. Really great site.


I can't participate in things like that successfully with a Verizon mi-fi - anything that streams or includes a video pauses too often. I can't get cable or high-speed internet where I live.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ya, you are pretty far north, sorry you can't get it.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

wildwood42 said:


> Ya, you are pretty far north, sorry you can't get it.


Not here in St. Clair County, either. I'm in farmland and there's one mile of our road with 17 homes. Cable won't come through unless we all want to hand over $30,000 each.

I know this is true as I was a cable salesperson and tried to sell myself and my neighbors. We can't get our township to help out, either. They're not concerned since the town hall is hooked up and our treasurer, even though she's one of the 17 residents, has internet - she goes to the office and takes the kids with her. Our tax dollars pay for their internet access.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

There is no way I would give cable $30,000, for anything. Maybe you should go there also, and use it like she does, when your paying for it. We have Direct tv,and like it. Once your on cable they change it and take away the programs and put them into a more pricy one.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

wildwood42 said:


> There is no way I would give cable $30,000, for anything. Maybe you should go there also, and use it like she does, when your paying for it. We have Direct tv,and like it. Once your on cable they change it and take away the programs and put them into a more pricy one.


The lady next door to me thought we should go use it, too. Sad thing is, if you work full time you need to take a vacation day to even visit the office. They work Tues-Thurs, 9:00 a.m. - 3 p.m.
Convenient, eh? I guess that's what you get when you only have 4200 residents to serve.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think that's called stupid govt. idea of what people need. How about coming in later one day and stay until 6 or 7,?


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Once per month they're there for the town hall meeting but the rest of the building is shut down.


----------



## gailmac (Apr 22, 2011)

No hi speed internet here in S. Michigan, rural SW Washtenaw County, so no streaming here either.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

We're up here north of Atlanta at our vacation home and my VZ connection is coming and going at the moment. If I take my mi-fi card out on the deck it works great. Guess where I'm going to be knitting in a few minutes? Now my Nexus 7 needs a charge.


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

I live in New Hudson NO close to I 96 and 23. Very interested in a guild/group sit and knit type thing. Or a gathering of knitters/crocheted. Any info is appreciated. LYS in Milford..Knitting Circle but they have nothing but paid classes. Yarn is nice tho.


----------



## cnotta (Mar 20, 2013)

BJJ
Would very much like to meet you. Just let me know when you are around the area.


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

I live in Roscommon, near Higgins Lake. We have a group that meets at the Grayling library at 10-noon on the first Thursday and from 5-7 on the second Tuesday of each month. To look it up for directions, Google Crawford County Library for Deveroux Memorial Library. The Parrot's Perch downtown Grayling has a nice selection of yarns.


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

wildwood42 said:


> Does anyone take the free classes from Craftys? There is one on tonight, Johnny Vasquez, does it. New stitch a day is what I also get. Really great site.


I'm taking the short row workshop. Have gone there twice and can't seem to get all the way through it, but I pick up something each time I've viewed it. I'll get through it eventually, as it is on my own classes page. I like to "see" how it's done so I guess I'm a visual learner.


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

susankschutz said:


> No I haven't. My husband and I did some robotics work at a plant up there, though. That's about 2+ hours north of us.
> 
> We also have a 2nd home north of Atlanta in Montmorency County.


I belong to a spinning guild and some members come from Atlanta area. We meet the second Tuesday each month at the Mennonite church in Comins (when coming to Comins, just look for the steeple one block off main road). Any fiber crafter is welcome. We have those who knit, crochet, spin, felt, weave and bead. We meet from 10 to 2 and have a potluck lunch.


----------



## Java mommy (May 1, 2014)

Hi there I live in Perrysburg a suburb of Toledo so I'm not too far. what is the yarn store in Plymouth? I know there are two in Lansing. always looking for new yarn stores


----------

